# 1966 GTO Part



## Bert713 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Core Support 66*

Hey guys, looking for a 1966 GTO A/C Core support if anyone has one available or knows someone who is looking to sale or trade. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Possible Trades:
(All Reproduction Emblems) I have some originals not listed here but all would require some TLC
2 - 6.5 Litre fender emblems
2 - GTO quarter panel emblems
1 - Tail panel "P-O-N-T-I-A-C" letters
1 - GTO trunk lid emblem

(Fiberglass) 66-67 Front Bumper. Weight=3 lb 
(Fiberglass) 66 Rear Bumper . Weight=5 lb


----------

